# Cat fighting with Stray HELP!!



## mrsrabbit8 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi to you all, this is my first post.
I am having trouble with a stray cat.
My cat keeps fighting with it, but the other cat always seems to win!
The problem is the other cat grabs my cats paw in his mouth & rips at his nails.
5 times my cat has been to the vets.
This stray used to belong to someone but they went away & left it with a neighbour (as they always used to feed it.)
Now it seems that 2 more of my neighbours are feeding it, so it won't starve!!
Nobody owns this other cat, nor seems to take responsibility for it.
I do not know if it has been neutured & whether it has any Jabs. I worry that as well as injury my cat may catch something from the stray.
PLEASE somebody help as I am at my wits end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

hi
i know how you feel my cat fluffy that died last christmas was always getting into fights with other cats and alwas had injuries but i got him nuted and that cut down his fights but still he was getting hurt so i only let him out in the morning and and little while in the evenings and that seem to stop him getting into so meny fights or maby if noone owns the other cat you should take it to the shelter so it can be rehomed because if it stray and had to fight for food and space then that may be why as for diseases that it could pass on all you can do is make sure you cat have had all its jabs theres nothing else you can do i know its sad and frustrating especially when your cat gets hurt i know when my fluffy neck had a absus in his neck and his neck blow up it was worrieing and sad but i hope this helps and good luck:crazy:


----------



## mrsrabbit8 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.
I want to take this stray to a shelter, but as my neighbour feeds it, I'm a little nervous!
I know it's what I have to do for the sake of my cat.(Buster) but I suppose I wanted to hear it from somebody else. Thank you for replying Katie:biggrin:xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

My OH's mother is having the same problem. Her elderly cat (Purdie) keeps getting into fights with an un neutered tomcat and she always looses. This stray is even coming into the house via the cat flap and is stealing Purdies food 
But she can't catch the tomcat


----------



## mrsrabbit8 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi thats what I am worried about, catching it. 
Last time I got close it was on my kitchen worktop trying to fight the cat & dog!!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

well if you nead to catch the stray cat then put a bowl of food in a cat carry and when the cat gos in to eat it shut the door then you wont get hurt and the cat wont get hurt so good luck let me know how it gose


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Do you get on OK with the neighbours who are feeding the cat? If you do then I would have a word with them about it and see what they say. tell them - nicely! - that you are concerned and upset about your own cat and ask if they have actually taken ownership of the stray or if they would be OK with contacting a local rescue to come and get him and find him a good home. Hopefully they are only feeding him out of a sense of duty and will say OK. Then a local rescue can come with a humane trap, get hoim to a vet to be checked over and neutered if necessary, and find him a nice new home.

A bit more difficult if the neighbours want to keep him, if they do then my first question would be IS he neutered and, if not, try to see if they would consider having him neutered as that can help to stop a lot of the fighting, not always and not all, but quite often it helps. Might even be worth offering to go halves with the cost if you can? If they are reluctant then lay it on thick about all the nasty and often fatal diseases they can get from fighting and, if still no luck, perhaps even ask them as nicely as possible how they would feel if your cat caught anything nasty from him, and even perhaps hint that you would hold them responsible.

Good luck!

Carol


----------

